#ubuntu-in 2017-08-24
<locodir-user> https://askubuntu.com/questions/948606/permission-isuues-using-dislocker-for-bitlocker-encrypted-drive-on-ubuntu-16-04 question not answered yet. what to do?
<u-la-la> [ encryption - Permission issues using Dislocker for Bitlocker-encrypted drive on ubuntu 16.04 LTS - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://askubuntu.com
<locodir-user> is anyone there?
<locodir-user> fg
#ubuntu-in 2017-08-25
<cvhbsk> Unable to install Ubuntu 16.04.3 on my system... Stuck while loading NetworkManager.service....any help ?
#ubuntu-in 2017-08-26
<Rsssharma> actually i need a ubuntu os
<Rsssharma> will u plz help me
#ubuntu-in 2020-08-21
<SRoy_PC> The website posted by the bot leads to a NSFW website
